# Guide Training on the Arkansas River



## raven (May 9, 2006)

Raven Rafting, 800-332-3381, Raven Rafting - Colorado is looking for guide applicants to participate in a 3-week training program that begins on May 18th. Please visit our website for our Program Overview and we welcome any comments/questions.


----------

